# Therapy dogs



## Runnerchick91 (Nov 13, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has had experience/heard of using a therapy dog or animal to help with dr? Medication hasn't seemed to be helping (I'm seeing my dr next week and plan on speaking with them about my meds). My dr has gotten so bad that I can't go out in public and unfamiliar places without getting very intense panic attacks ( I have a panic disorder as well). I saw someone with a therapy dog today and it just got me thinking about it. Just curious if anyone has any experience with this!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't have a therapy dog, but I do have two dogs on my own! I suffer from depression and anxiety. When I see my dogs and play around with them, it helps immensely with my emotions. I can't give much advice on therapy dogs, I'm sorry for that, but I can tell you that dogs in general are really amazing companions and can help a lot regardless!


----------



## Runnerchick91 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2014)

I haven't had experience, but I have decided to get a dog after contemplating for a long time. I do believe animals can be therapeutic and help some of us, I'm looking forward to mine.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

I've had pets my whole life, but in my apartment I don't and I feel lonely sometimes despite living there with friends.

So, I'm getting a gold fish~!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2014)

Rc91.. A social worker I worked with for a while had a therapy dog. 'Dog' was great to have around.

Here's a few links I found.. mostly they talk about PTSD service dogs and one link talks a bit about a D.I.D. service dog. I think one talks about other types of dissociation too.

The dogs can 'see ahead' some of the warning signs a patient might have and give a little nudge if someone's spacing out for instance or take people away from danger... Amazing.!

http://www.canines4hope.com/post-traumatic-stress-disorder-dogs-ptsd-dog-training-florida.htm

http://www.elementsbehavioralhealth.com/trauma-ptsd/animal-therapy-ptsd-treatment/

http://www.elementsbehavioralhealth.com/trauma-ptsd/animal-therapy-ptsd-treatment/

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-sum-my-parts/201304/girls-best-friend-dogs-and-did


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

My dog wasn't a therapy dog and I don't know a lot about therapy dogs but I did have a dog (sadly I had to have her put to sleep earlier this year).

I found it therapeutic, sometimes when I was feeling low the only thing that made me feel a little better was chilling out with my dog or taking her for walks. The 1 negative I would say about having a dog, especially if you get it as a puppy is it can be rather stressful and kind of tiring, I don't think I would ever get another puppy to be quite honest. They may look all sweet and innocent BUT my puppy did make me cry out of frustration quite a few times.

It doesn't necessarily have to be a dog. It makes me sound really quite sad but I have 4 fish and I could sit and watch them for hours, I find it relaxing.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I grew up with a dog and I loved him 

I also have a beautifull white cat...and it rlly generates love feelings inside me and I love taking care of and cuddling my cat


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)




----------

